# I.d On This Guy



## FISH ROOM PLUS (Feb 17, 2006)

AGAIN, OUT OF BRAZIL..THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I'd say rhom in rough shape.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Compressus.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

That is 100% Rhom. The body shape and eye to mouth ratio is all off for Sanchezi. Also I cant see it in this picture but if you look in the belly scute area, the scutes should be uniformly even. I will post an example so you can compare. Scutes are the teeth like scales that run along the bottom of the fish.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Rhomb


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm gonna jump on the "rhom wagon."


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a Xingu Black Rhom


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Compressus complex form

Its an undescribed species, I had one and thats info that I got from Frank.


----------

